# feeding cats to snakes



## scorps (Jul 7, 2007)

hey all do people feed cats to their snakes i have never done it (or even thought about it) but like do people seriously feed the kittens and stuff to their snakes or is it just mucking around when people say it can i please have serious answers only


----------



## scorps (Jul 7, 2007)

crap sorry for the bad heading i am using a cordless key board and its running out of batteries and it stuffs up letters when its like this and i didn't check it my bad sorry every one


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2007)

G'day mate,

It does happen, but not with any regularity. As long as they are euthanised humanely, it is perfectly legal to do so. 

We don't feed cats to any of our reptiles, not from a moral standpoint, but for public relations - it doesn't go over well with cat lovers!

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## Miss B (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm sure there are sickos that do all sorts of weird things, all you have to do is look on YouTube, but no, feeding cats to snakes is not common practice.


----------



## ALLANA (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't feed anything kittens but have heard of people doing it before (not anyone I know personally).

Allana


----------



## scorps (Jul 7, 2007)

ok thnks i am not really a cat fan but i still dont think i could do it lol


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

I sure hope not...

Although when you think about it, it's really the same as feeding rats and mice to our snakes. They're both mammals, one is just a little bigger than the other. I'm as attached to my pet rats as I am to my beautiful cats, a snake's gotta eat unfortunately:lol:I'd still never feed cats to a snake...


----------



## Miss B (Jul 7, 2007)

I dunno why, but it seems really mean to feed a kitten to a snake. Yet the idea of feeding a pinkie mouse doesn't bother me. Weird huh!


----------



## Recharge (Jul 7, 2007)

if I catch the cats that keep sneaking in under my house to terrorize my rats >:  
if owners can't keep their cats contained, they're fair game  

hey, I'm not allowed to let my rats and snakes out after all


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 7, 2007)

hey scorp, i found pics of this vider eatin a cat n a few of the cats "so called mates" just watching lol... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58986


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ohh kitty:cry:his tail is even still puffed up


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2007)

I've never done it before but we have found abandoned newborn kittens (from ferals) on our property a couple of times in the past. If I ever find them again, instead of the RSPCA this time, they will get a quick, humane death, be frozen for 6 weeks, and then I would have no problem putting them to good use.

I think that sums up my thoughts on the matter, I have no problem with cats kept as pets (we have 2 at my house, INDOORS!!!) but if they are running wild and especially if they're born in the wild, they are nothing more than a feral pest, on par with a cane toad!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 7, 2007)

Recharge said:


> if I catch the cats that keep sneaking in under my house to terrorize my rats >:
> if owners can't keep their cats contained, they're fair game



exactly!!! if its ok for a cat to eat a bird, then its ok for my snakes to eat a cat!


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 7, 2007)

we no u all will feed a cat to a snake
would any1 feed a puppy to me they are on par with each other


----------



## tfor2 (Jul 7, 2007)

Im not an avid cat lover but thats just wrong


----------



## Magpie (Jul 7, 2007)

tfor2 said:


> Im not an avid cat lover but thats just wrong


 

Rat fanciers say the same thing about using rats as food.
Rats are clever, cute and clean animals that many people keep as pets, yet we have no problem using them as snake food. Cats are nasty, dirty animals that many people use to kill wildlife, what's the diference?


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

did anyone read that story on the news a few weeks ago where that guy in the US got jail time i think 3 months for oiling up and feeding a live puppy to a boa constrictor?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 7, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> we no u all will feed a cat to a snake
> would any1 feed a puppy to me they are on par with each other



its completely different!

dogs dont leave their yards without supervision, unlike cats who roam anywhere they please and kill as much wildlife as they can......


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

here's the link

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21909834-1702,00.html?from=public_rss


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 7, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> its completely different!
> 
> dogs dont leave their yards without supervision, unlike cats who roam anywhere they please and kill as much wildlife as they can......



i dont no about that i see alot more dogs roaming the streets then cats
like ppl have been saying rats are the same as cats as dogs as goats and cows

not that many would feed there cow to a snake but im sure it will happen some were


jst read the link and it wasnt the acked of feeding the snake, i think it was more the cooking oil and the kids watching him that got him jailed, id say he had a long record with the cops too.


----------



## Mayo (Jul 7, 2007)

I have to agree with Rennie, they are just a larger prey item for your snake. The puppy thing was a live puppy from memory and was done for fun in front of some minors this I disagree with. As long as they are killed humanly and I am sure it doesn't have diseases parasites, or been poisoned I have no problem with feeding them to my snakes.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 7, 2007)

here here Mayo


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 7, 2007)

cats are feral pests!(not all but alot). At the farm i work at we find about 3 or 4 lots of feral kittens a year, would all you cat lovers like us to leave them there to increase the feral cat popluation and help decrease our native wildlife popluation? i dont feed them to my snake but i do get them killed and im not sorry one bit, i wouldnt feed them to my snake cause god knows what diseases they carry. id love to see regulations come in about owning cats, like you have to keep them in an cat aviary and they have to be desexed unless your a breeder, as there are strict laws for dogs.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 7, 2007)

I am just waiting for somebody take the extra step and cross the line in this topic.
It always happens.


----------



## bump73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I dont like cats at all....... but i've only got a 7 month old bluey....maybe i should get a snake:lol:


----------



## Retic (Jul 7, 2007)

Are you asking if we would feed you a puppy ? Could you eat a whole one ?



dansfish4tea said:


> would any1 feed a puppy to me they are on par with each other


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 7, 2007)

Goannas will eat one 2



yea i eat puppys full of Vitamins


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

I probably love cats more than most people, but I do agree they're becoming a pest and killing our native wildlife. There's a lot of irresponsible owners out there who don't bother to desex their cats and they let them roam free and multiply, so there's hundreds and thousands of cats and kittens out there miserable and starving to death on the streets and full of deformities from inbreeding etc. I, personally, would not feed a cat to a snake BUT a quick humane death and then fed to a snake is A LOT better than letting it starve on the streets and feed itself by killing our wildlife, or killing it and leaving it to rot in a garbage can. At least by feeding it to a snake you're putting it to good use and not "wasting" the earth's resources.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Rat fanciers say the same thing about using rats as food.
> Rats are clever, cute and clean animals that many people keep as pets, yet we have no problem using them as snake food. Cats are nasty, dirty animals that many people use to kill wildlife, what's the diference?



nice to see your impartial view Magpie


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 7, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> its completely different!
> 
> dogs dont leave their yards without supervision, unlike cats who roam anywhere they please and kill as much wildlife as they can......


 
I don't see any difference at all, if you don't have a problem feeding cats then why would there be an issue feeding dogs.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 7, 2007)

I had a guy ask me to take a kitten off his hands and feed it to my croc once. :lol: 

I didn't do it. Kittens seem to domestic. However, I may be moving up the road to my dads soon and if his pest of a pet cat comes wandering....:evil: lol 

I wonder if these people who would not feed cats to their reps would be happy to feed young rabbits or hares to their reps.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 7, 2007)

Or better yet, if kittens could be bought frozen as feed who would buy them. I probably would


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 7, 2007)

A bit off topic...
Are crocs good pets?


----------



## m.punja (Jul 7, 2007)

They make great pets


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 7, 2007)

I wouldn't feed either a dog or a cat to a snake but if I did i can see that it would be harder to feed a dog because dogs are mans best friend and are much more loving and dont just love anyone like cats!


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 7, 2007)

Dog, cat, rat, rabbit, doesn't matter, if killed humanely, they are all food. Just like Chickens, Cows, Fish, Sheep, Kangaroo...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 7, 2007)

Dogs are mans best friend that's why we don't think ill of them and would never dream of using them as a prey item

But most cats are viscious nasty germy sly evil things just waiting to pounce on native wildlife...or anything else that moves

Sandee


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 7, 2007)

I see it as a real waste on euthenasia day at the RSPCA when all the feral cats just get buried or burnt. I recon they should be frozen and used for reptile feed... or fertiliser.


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 7, 2007)

m.punja said:


> They make great pets



How much are they?
What kind of licence do you need?
and finally
How much space do they need?

sorry stealing the thread


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 7, 2007)

Bredlislave said:


> Dogs are mans best friend that's why we don't think ill of them and would never dream of using them as a prey item


 
That's why you can buy them for human consumption in asian markets ?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> I wouldn't feed either a dog or a cat to a snake but if I did i can see that it would be harder to feed a dog because dogs are mans best friend and are much more loving and dont just love anyone like cats!


 
Not true, my cats have bonded with individual family members. My cat follows me around like a dog and when she wants attention she looks at me and meows or if she wants to come into my room she meows at the door and waits for me to open it, jumps up on my bed and sleeps.
Back when I was young I had a burmese that I had an extra special bond with, a much stronger connection than any dog I've bonded with, and trust me there's been some really special dogs in my life but none of them can ever compare to my burmese.

I think the main reason cats aren't seen as friendly, loving pets is because people don't give them a chance. Dogs bond so easily but cats, you have to earn a cat's trust and friendship and you're guaranteed a best friend for life.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 7, 2007)

A burmese cat obviously not a burmese python?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> A burmese cat obviously not a burmese python?


 
Haha yeah a burmese cat


----------



## m.punja (Jul 7, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> How much are they?
> What kind of licence do you need?
> and finally
> How much space do they need?
> ...


 
Ill send a PM


----------



## Jaxxs (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I work for the RSPCA and all animals should be able to live in peace. Cats Dogs Birds reptiles. I don’t think that people should feed cats to there snakes it make me sick to my guts that people would do that sort of thing. I have 6 cats 10 snakes and 2 dogs and they all live together at my place and are all members of my family. Shame on the people that feel that this sort of behavior is ok


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

It's the same as feeding rats and mice to snakes. They all live, they all have beating hearts. They all make good pets.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

If it was up to me my snakes would be vegetarian, but that's just not possible


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> It does happen, but not with any regularity. As long as they are euthanised humanely, it is perfectly legal to do so.


If you killed a cat with a lethal injection...would that poison then be transferred onto the snake?


----------



## scorps (Jul 7, 2007)

i think it all comes down to your own view if they are killed humanly i don't see a legal problem its just your view and good point made before if they where bred for snake food and came frozen how would you feel i think if they where cheaper than rats then the people that are against it would probably change their minds any way thats my though


----------



## happy_life (Jul 7, 2007)

I havent read all of the post so if this was said earlier then I'm sorry for repeating it.

I don't have a problem with the Idea I would do it if I had too, but I wouldn't just catch pet cats and feed them too my snakes. They may have had frontline or a similar product put on there skin, and they could then kill your snakes. JMO


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 7, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> If you killed a cat with a lethal injection...would that poison then be transferred onto the snake?


Yeah you'd have to use other methods than green dream if you wanted to use them for feeding. Problem is to EU a cat any other way would cause public outrage.


----------



## sxc_celly (Jul 7, 2007)

I think feeding cats to snakes is just sick, same with puppies. Theyre classed as a different animal, you cannot compare rats to cats, theres no comparison. I owned rats and they were like little people, so intelligant and i loved them, but they still dont compare to a cat. I wish they could be vegitarian but they just cant happen. If you people who agree with feeding cats and puppies to snakes is okay, then would you feed a blue tongue or a bearded dragon to your snake? Didnt think so. Just because you love herps, and dont like cats doesnt mean its right. Also lethal injection stings, burns and boils for about 3 secs before the victim dies - Not humane for a little kitten who has done the world no wrong. I see just as many dogs running around the streets are cats. My coldesack has many cats. Every day i see them just sitting outside their house. My dogs kill frogs where my cats didnt. You just cant come down on one species with a tonn of bricks, its depends on the individual and the inidividuals owner. How about Tofu rats lol?!


----------



## cris (Jul 7, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> I think feeding cats to snakes is just sick



Thorpie says its fully sick.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

cris said:


> Thorpie says its fully sick.


hahahaha

weird.

I would eat cats and dogs but not rats


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 7, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahahaha
> 
> weird.
> 
> I would eat cats and dogs but not rats



haha hey trouser.Remember that marinated steak you at at our BBQ? :evil:


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> haha hey trouser.Remember that marinated steak you at at our BBQ? :evil:


 

Meow


----------



## chickenman (Jul 7, 2007)

Bit off topic, well not really its still talking about cats getting eaten, I was at toronga zoo once and the keeper was feeding the red pandas and he said that once a cat got into the red panda enclosure and the red panda killed it and ate it . I thought it was funny.
Back on topic, I see nothing wrong with feeding cats and dogs to snakes as long as they were killed humanly and it causes no problems to the snake.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 7, 2007)

Calling for members


----------



## chickenman (Jul 7, 2007)

lol


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 7, 2007)

:lol:

Haha thanks guy - this thread has just cheered me up!

I find it so funny that people turn a blind eye to feeding small animals such as rats amd mice but as soon as it comes around to the common pets they kick up a stink!

How about a adult scrub python? What can they eat? Large rat? ChickeN?

..........Is anyone against that?

If you truly have a problem feeding cats/dogs as you believe its cruel, please explain how they differentiate from rats/mice besides the different levels of intelligence. 

Everyone who has a pet cat at home. Did you buy it from the RSPCA and receive not only a microchipped, vaccinated and healthy DESEXED animal or did you buy it from a friend or a common backyard breeder? If you didn't buy it from the RSPCA then how can you possible be against the feeding of humanely euthanised cats that to an extent have been sent to their death by people such as yourselves. :?? 



> You just cant come down on one species with a tonn of bricks, its depends on the individual and the inidividuals owner.


 
You have to start somewhere. If every problematic species of animals were came down on, there would be too much work for people fighting for our native animals and people would just turn a blind eye again.

I think cats are awesome just for the record. 

Sam.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Wrasse
This is Australia - NOT an Asian market place
Betcha no true blue ozzie would knowingly eat dog meat
Sandee


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 7, 2007)

Bredlislave said:


> Hey Wrasse
> This is Australia - NOT an Asian market place
> Betcha no true blue ozzie would knowingly eat dog meat
> Sandee


 
And I am telling you, they do. A close friend has a lot to do with the asian community here and yes, they do eat some amazing stuff, as do the people that associate with them. You can't blindly say they don't. You can simply say, you haven't seen it happen.

Boiled half formed duck embryo's in the egg, rats on the BBQ and dog meat are on the menu here in Australia. And that's only what I know about, I imagine there is a heap of other stuff.

:shock:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

Being a cat owner, I would never contemplate feeding a cat to a snake. Rodents are classed as vermin, cats domestic pets. Also the life expectancy of a rat is about 2 years and a cat over a decade (I don't know where I'm going here) so it seems a pity to kill an animal that might live for over a decade.


----------



## kelly (Jul 7, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Also the life expectancy of a rat is about 2 years and a cat over a decade (I don't know where I'm going here) so it seems a pity to kill an animal that might live for over a decade.



Do you eat Cows? Pigs?
Their life span is about 20-25 years.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

As I said, I don't know where I'm going here  I wouldn't feed a baby cow to a snake ... lol


----------



## Recharge (Jul 7, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Being a cat owner, I would never contemplate feeding a cat to a snake. Rodents are classed as vermin, cats domestic pets. Also the life expectancy of a rat is about 2 years and a cat over a decade (I don't know where I'm going here) so it seems a pity to kill an animal that might live for over a decade.



wild cats are ALSO classed as vermin


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

Recharge said:


> wild cats are ALSO classed as vermin



Good point Recharge. I wouldn't hesitate killing an adult feral cat (I've done it several times already) but if I were to find kittens, I'd probably think twice about feeding them to snakes. It's strange, when I was a teenager and a young adult I would go shooting and wouldn't think twice about killing an animal. As I got older, I would go out with my mates and would only fire my rifle once or twice in a night. I refused to shoot unless I was dead certain my shot would be a kill shot. Now I'm an old fella, I find it hard to kill insects without feeling guilt  Getting back to the feral cats, if the kittens were feral and had no chance of being resettled, I wouldn't harbour bad feeling against anyone who fed them to their snakes.


----------



## zulu (Jul 7, 2007)

*re feeding*

I wonder if i can get meself put down at a vet for the price of a cat,sounds quick easy,maybe they charge on weight like a big person is equivalent to twenty bloody cats!


----------



## happy_life (Jul 7, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> you cannot compare rats to cats, theres no comparison. I owned rats and they were like little people,!


:lol: LOL, we cant compare rats to cats, but we can compare them to humans.... Rat and Cat sound similar, that's close enough for me.:lol:


----------



## Recharge (Jul 7, 2007)

why exactly can't we compare rats to cats? I dare say rat owners would argue quite viciously with you on that matter.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2007)

I reckon if they're killed humanely, you can feed anything to a snake. This whole "cats are evil and they all kill wildlife" is a gross over simplification. Foxes and rabbits are responsible for more extinctions than cats are. Feed foxes and rabbits to snakes if anything. I've got a cat, he runs around outside all the time, but he's never once brought something home. I also see dogs running around everywhere. My mate has a poodley type thing that's confined to a yard, and i went over there once and there were lots and lots of half bluies lying around.


----------



## Stealth_Raptor (Jul 7, 2007)

There is no difference in the value of a life of a mouse, a rat, a cat, a dog, a fish, a cow or a chicken. However none of them should be killed merciless. The key line here is what purpose they are being bred for.

I would not kill a fancy rat, nor I would kill a domesticated cat or dog; I would not kill a display fish or a hobby roach. Someone's pet chicken or goat also applies here. However, I could care less if they are being raised as food items or are feral. Wildlife should also recieve protection from humans as well, unless their population are unnaturally exploding and cannot be managed by the local predators.

What we are talking about here is completely different though, some are being raised for the sole purpose of feeding people and animals, while others are raised to be a hobbyist's collector specimen or a pet.


----------



## gillsy (Jul 7, 2007)

I have personally fed a still born kitten to a large bredli.

As for other cats, if they're killed humanely don't see a problem.


----------



## Stealth_Raptor (Jul 7, 2007)

I would also like to add, since I cannot edit my post at the moment, that I have two animals. One is a cat that harmless and just like to observe things, and the other is a dog that pretty much kill everything that move -- mice, bugs, fish, birds, etc. So don't treat cats as vermins without giving the same treatment to dogs since a lot of them are like that as well.

Hell, my dog once nailed a flying Robin in midair. Of course, he got into deep trouble for that.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 7, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I've got a cat, he runs around outside all the time, but he's never once brought something home.



typical cat owners view!!! 

"he hasnt brought anything home so he must never kill anything..."


pfft....


----------



## Magpie (Jul 7, 2007)

I love threads like this.
The pro-cat feeders are pointing out the facts.
The anti-cat feeders are going on about how we are trying to kill peoples pets??? WTH????
The question was, what do you think about feeding cats to snakes, not do you go and grab peoples pet cats to feed to your snakes?
I know chicken owners who are devestated to know that we feed chickens to our reptiles.
Just because you own a cat does not make them superior to other animals, likewise with dogs, hamsters etc.


----------



## stringbean (Jul 7, 2007)

when we used to have a cat we used to find dead birds all around the place, if u let it wander around at night its not goin to stay in your yard, thats probably why some people think there cat never kills anything, but they just dont kill anything in that yard. its natural instinct for cats to kill, even if u dont think yours will.


----------



## sxc_celly (Jul 7, 2007)

Let me ask you people this. Would you feed central blue tongues and pygmy bearded dragons, and knobtail geckos to your snake? Didnt think so. Just because some sickos out there eat cats and dogs.. doesnt mean we have to, nor our snakes. No true blue aussie would. So honestly get your minds out the gutter please people, cats are friends/pets, not food.


----------



## sxc_celly (Jul 7, 2007)

stringbean said:


> when we used to have a cat we used to find dead birds all around the place, if u let it wander around at night its not goin to stay in your yard, thats probably why some people think there cat never kills anything, but they just dont kill anything in that yard. its natural instinct for cats to kill, even if u dont think yours will.



Dogs do too, my dogs kill frogs all the time. My parrot catches skinks and butterflys. Its also natural for snakes to kill too! I bet if a big coastal came up and ate your neighbours little puppy, and they went to shoot it/trap it/feed it to their own pet snake, youd kick up a huge stink. Same principal!


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 7, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Let me ask you people this. Would you feed central blue tongues and pygmy bearded dragons, and knobtail geckos to your snake? Didnt think so. Just because some sickos out there eat cats and dogs.. doesnt mean we have to, nor our snakes. No true blue aussie would. So honestly get your minds out the gutter please people, cats are friends/pets, not food.


I have, i do and will continue to use deceased animals to feed to others. The general scope of the thread has not about stealing your nieghbours cat, its about utilizing euthanased animals for something other than worm food.


----------



## Recharge (Jul 7, 2007)

sxc_celly, you're over reacting, once again.
that is NOT what we are talking about.
and even if it was, cats and dogs are an introduced species and are a "pest" (when not contained and trained) it's simply NOT natural that they are even here.

it's nice that you feel strongly about this issue, but it's not nice that you start judging people as "un Australian" because they don't follow your views (on this issue).

and AGAIN, this isn't about trapping a cat or dog within their own yards, once out of said yard, and in MINE, I am within my rights to protect my animals, there should be just as strict controls on other pets, as there are natives.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 7, 2007)

my turtle eeats live fish lol , an people have them as pets


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2007)

As far as the typical cat owner views goes, MoreliaMatt.. It seems to me it is the same as any other pet owners view. For uni we tracked down a bunch of dogs that get out at nght and kill other dogs/cats/birds/possums verything... When the uni people went to the owners houses they said "oh but my dog never goes outside". Just because you've never seen dogs kill anything or escape, it does not mean they don't do it. I realise that my cat probably does kill stuff, but it's minimal compared to what cars and people do. So why should it matter? Cats evolved to kill stuff. Same as dogs. They will both do it if they can, and power to them. Flame away.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2007)

Actually perhaps I over simplified that. I's not quite so black and white. My point is cats aren't as bad as people make them out to be. Foxes toads and rabbits are responsible for animal declines and extinctions to a MUCH greater extent.


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

there is a tomcat that a neighbour owns(but never contains) that i would have no problem knocking out and feeding to a big python.... i hate the thing


----------



## Kali7 (Jul 7, 2007)

Several surveys have been done. A cat kills ON AVERAGE 14 native species EVERY DAY. Cats and dogs and pigs and goats are not natives. I would never kill anyone's pet, but just like people eat cows, our reptiles should certainly be entitled to eat anything not native to this country.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

Kali7 said:


> Several surveys have been done. A cat kills ON AVERAGE 14 native species EVERY DAY. Cats and dogs and pigs and goats are not natives. I would never kill anyone's pet, but just like people eat cows, our reptiles should certainly be entitled to eat anything not native to this country.



That's a lot, and I find that hard to believe. Where would I find one of these surveys? I'd be very interested to read one.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2007)

A cat killing 14 things a day is a complete load. Cat's don't kill for pleasure (mostly) they kill for food. They don't eat that much. I'd be curious as to where your survey came from.


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

PhilK said:


> A cat killing 14 things a day is a complete load. Cat's don't kill for pleasure (mostly) they kill for food. They don't eat that much. I'd be curious as to where your survey came from.


 
Yes they do!!! any cat i ever met takes dead animals and just leaves them at the door as a "gift" or whatever. almost every time i visit my mother there is a fresh killed lizard near the door. drives me mad


----------



## Recharge (Jul 7, 2007)

that's where it gets tricky Tn, unless you follow your cat every day, you have no idea.
considering a LOT of cats are allowed to free roam, I'd assume they do hunt a lot of their time, it's in their nature.

philK, that simplistic view isn't even worth rebutting... there are a great deal many reasons why we can't simply let some animals kill willy nilly, the foremost being, they have no natural predators , thus their numbers won't be controlled by the ecosystem.

it's that exact reason that rabbits were treated to biological warfare.
the toll on the natural order was devastating.



> Cat's don't kill for pleasure (mostly) they kill for food.


 what?? hahahahaha dude, that's so laughable!
of COURSE they do... *sigh*


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2007)

I've owned something like 4 cats since i was a little fella, so lets say 18 years. There is not a chance in hell that they kill that many a day. 'Gifts' are given very very occasionally. Largely, cats do not kill for pleasure, unlike.. say... dogs.


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Let me ask you people this. Would you feed central blue tongues and pygmy bearded dragons, and knobtail geckos to your snake? Didnt think so. Just because some sickos out there eat cats and dogs.. doesnt mean we have to, nor our snakes. No true blue aussie would. So honestly get your minds out the gutter please people, cats are friends/pets, not food.


 
how can you compare dragons geckos etc to a cat????? think wildlife not pets. reptiles are an important part of native wildlife... cats destroy local wildlife. why the hell would you do that comparison?


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

ok but im not imagining what i see


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

Recharge said:


> that's where it gets tricky Tn, unless you follow your cat every day, you have no idea.



I don't follow her every day, she's kept inside and is lucky to catch two or three roaches a week.

But I'm with Phil, that stuff is nonsense and in my opinion, a statement like that shouldn't be made with evidence to back it up. Of course, I have been wrong before, and if Kali comes up with the evidence and it is appropriate, then will I believe it.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm telling you you're wrong Reacharge. It's not part of their nature. Also, notice that i said "largely" meaning "mostly" meaning that yes, there are exceptions.

Nobody get me wrong, I'm not happy cats kill things, I'm just saying people need to realise that other things are equally responsbiel for native animals being killed. I dunno, let's take a stab in the dark and say... roads... cars.. dogs.. toads.. rabbits... And yeah, cats. I'm not saying cats don't, I'm saying get over it


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

funny how defensive everyone gets.. chill peaple!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 7, 2007)

Slateman said:


> I am just waiting for somebody take the extra step and cross the line in this topic.
> It always happens.


Yep, probably would have been me! I just got back from suspension AGAIN today, i,m outta here!
PS Hello again everyone...


----------



## zulu (Jul 7, 2007)

*re feeding*



PhilK said:


> A cat killing 14 things a day is a complete load. Cat's don't kill for pleasure (mostly) they kill for food. They don't eat that much. I'd be curious as to where your survey came from.


LOL my brother had a burmese cat near wollongong,ide find all these bodys of sugar gliders and ring tailed possums under his pole house as well dryed up snakes of various species.He said in its defence that it was gummy anbd didnt do stuff all till it brought a sugarglider in the house.The animals ive seen cats catch is more than most would put up with,broad headed snakes,golden crowns (heaps),marsh snakes,baby blueys etc.


----------



## Recharge (Jul 7, 2007)

from http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/ockham/stories/s64308.htm



> Cats are a problem. Cats share with mankind the dubious distinction of killing for fun. Cats hunt by instinct. In Australia, cats are known to feed on more than 347 native species: that's 186 species of birds, 64 mammals, 86 reptiles, at least 10 amphibians and numerous invertebrates. We know that feral cats are a problem but there is little point in targeting feral cats and leaving domestic cats uncontrolled. A domestic cat will hunt and kill no matter how well fed it is. One study estimated that on average each pet cat kills 32 vertebrates each year.



so the majority of cats don't kill for fun eh? sorry, but the professionals disagree with you.

http://www.petnet.com.au/reark/reark.html
yet another link.

how many do you need?


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

32 a year sounds about right, not 14 a day.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 7, 2007)

Cats definately kill for fun/sport pure instinct or whatever and not necessarily for food. I grew up living in the National Park, had dogs and cats and our cats (days before when cats roamed) used to bring in a wide range of animals. Some were massacared, some were brought in for us to admire its kill, which we didn't a swift boot up the **** was the outcome, but you could even tell when it had something by the way it cried, it was bringing it in to show us. 
I would never let a cat out of the house as they are all killers...I may feed the odd one to my snakes depending on the nutritional value and obviously how it was preped...


----------



## Midol (Jul 7, 2007)

mcloughlin2 said:


> :lol:
> 
> If you truly have a problem feeding cats/dogs as you believe its cruel, please explain how they differentiate from rats/mice besides the different levels of intelligence.
> 
> Sam.




If I were to breed like a rabbit why can't I feed my newborn to a snake? How and why do we differentiate babies from dogs? Because we are all human? No. It's our intelligence.

You can't exclude intelligence, that is the entire reason Humans are above animals. Dogs are highly intelligent.

Not to mention breeding dogs properly is NOT cheap.


----------



## Midol (Jul 7, 2007)

xrushx said:


> how can you compare dragons geckos etc to a cat????? think wildlife not pets. reptiles are an important part of native wildlife... cats destroy local wildlife. why the hell would you do that comparison?




What? A pet gecko is an important part of native wildlife? It is contributing towards the natural eco-system?


----------



## zulu (Jul 7, 2007)

thenothing said:


> 32 a year sounds about right, not 14 a day.


yeh 14 a day every day sounds too much,but it depends where the cat is located,cats they are located near bushland have an absolute field day,i know this from life experience.Cats that our family had in suburban sydney where i grew up,caught field mice and sparrows regularly and the paddocks at lansvale offered a few baby beardys and skinks but nothing like prey to be pickked off near proper bushland.


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 7, 2007)

in answer to the first post of this thread, i have not fed a cat to any of my snakes. having said that if the opportunity arose then i most probably would.
cheers


----------



## m.punja (Jul 7, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> I think feeding cats to snakes is just sick, same with puppies. Theyre classed as a different animal, you cannot compare rats to cats, theres no comparison. I
> 
> . If you people who agree with feeding cats and puppies to snakes is okay, then would you feed a blue tongue or a bearded dragon to your snake? Didnt think so.?!


 

I love the way you posted that question then said 'didn't think so' without letting us speak. You often heard about people feedin juvis skinks to get them feeding dont you? Aren't blueys a skink? If mice and rats just 'vermin' aren't the blueys and house skinks just 'skinks' or 'lizards?' As for comparing rats to cats, both got fur, both on all fours, both got tails, both can be pets and both can show effection. Eh, pretty similar to me.


----------



## stringbean (Jul 7, 2007)

m.punja said:


> I love the way you posted that question then said 'didn't think so' without letting us speak. You often heard about people feedin juvis skinks to get them feeding dont you? Aren't blueys a skink? If mice and rats just 'vermin' aren't the blueys and house skinks just 'skinks' or 'lizards?' As for comparing rats to cats, both got fur, both on all fours, both got tails, both can be pets and both can show effection. Eh, pretty similar to me.



there both pests aswell.
some people have to job to kill feral cats in outback australia. just like some people have the jobs to kill rats in residential areas.
if u think about it there isnt much difference between rats and cats, both are pets, and pests. if u kill a pet cat for snake food, that would be wrong, if u killed a feral, or euthanised cat for snake food, whats the problem with it. people arnt saying they are goin to take your pet cat and feed it to their snakes.


----------



## Stealth_Raptor (Jul 7, 2007)

Seriously though, cats are not really exclusive to the problems. Dogs are just as bad too, and just as many feral dogs world-wide, and a lot of people leave them to free-roam in Australia I heard. However I am not sure on the legality of it since I am *not *an Australian. 

I don't know why urban people let their cats free-roam, yet keep their dogs on chain either, other than what the law says. I have seen some people chain their cat to the clotheline, and they don't leave the yard. I have seen dogs jump fences and climb trees via branches, so they have similar, albeit not the same, abilities as cats. Heck, in order to keep our dog within the yard, my family to make a 1 foot above-ground concrete foundation and an 8-feet fence ontop so he would not try to jump it since the dog figured out how to get out of all his collars and harnesses.

So the only real thing that can be done about the domesticated cats is to treat them the same as domesicated dogs. Feral cats and dogs are not going to go away, so there is not a whole lot people can do about it except for desexing them and removing portion off the streets and removing them from the countryside.

So what the difference between feeding a dog or a cat to a snake? No difference really, except for how people value them. Personally, I would not have a problem with using deceased cats or dogs if it doesn't cost a lot of money and time in order to do that -- or if I actually have something to feed them to. However it is not feasible to run such operation so breeder mice, rats and rabbits are better, even over the fancy varieties.

Even then... taking a pet and feeding it is wrong, even though some of us would like to do it... I know I would love to take that bloody parrot somewhere in the neighbourhood that keep annoying me at night and feed it to my dog.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 7, 2007)

Why would you want to feed cats anyway. Everyone knows dogs are much more nutritious


----------



## Magpie (Jul 7, 2007)

Seriously though, rape is not the only problem, what do people have against rapists? There is also murderers, theives etc, why should we do anything about rapists?


----------



## reece89 (Jul 7, 2007)

cats well..........i hate them if i had a scrub python id happily feed a cat too it, cats are stupid animals and australia would be a better place without them.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 7, 2007)

i like ur attuide reece89,


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Seriously though, rape is not the only problem, what do people have against rapists? There is also murderers, theives etc, why should we do anything about rapists?



And now for something completely random...


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 7, 2007)

because rapists started with cats dammit!!.................dam cats


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> because rapists started with cats dammit!!.................dam cats



Actually, I thinks Magpie was just using a metaphor... but still....

PANTS!


----------



## Midol (Jul 7, 2007)

stringbean said:


> there both pests aswell.
> some people have to job to kill feral cats in outback australia. just like some people have the jobs to kill rats in residential areas.
> if u think about it there isnt much difference between rats and cats, both are pets, and pests. if u kill a pet cat for snake food, that would be wrong, if u killed a feral, or euthanised cat for snake food, whats the problem with it. people arnt saying they are goin to take your pet cat and feed it to their snakes.



Intelligence is what sets animals apart.


----------



## stringbean (Jul 7, 2007)

reece89 said:


> cats well..........i hate them if i had a scrub python id happily feed a cat too it, cats are stupid animals and australia would be a better place without them.



haha to true
especialy the " Australia would be better of with out them", that is exactly my point of view aswell, the least people could do is to have them desexed so they can't breed when there wandering around neighbour hoods at night.


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> we no u all will feed a cat to a snake
> would any1 feed a puppy to me they are on par with each other



I guess, if it was feral, I could humanely dispose of it and I had a snake big enough to eat it why not? Its just another piece of meat.

Is a puppy any cuter than the lizards, bilbys, koalas, possums, wallabys, etc. that they eat in the wild?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

...ǝʞɐus ɐ oʇ ɯıɥ buıpǝǝɟ ɹǝʌǝ ǝuıbɐɯı ʇ,up1noɔ ı .ʎoq ǝ1ʇʇı1 1nɟıʇnɐǝq ɐ sı ǝɥ .sʇuǝıʇɐd ,sǝʌıʍ ʎɯ ɟo ǝuo ʎq uǝʇʇıʞ 1ɐɹǝɟ ɐ uǝʌıb sɐʍ ı


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 7, 2007)

Midol said:


> Intelligence is what sets animals apart.


You are not putting yourself very high up in the food chain


----------



## Midol (Jul 7, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> You are not putting yourself very high up in the food chain



And what exactly are you implying?


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 7, 2007)

this may seem a little off topic, but can you feed a rabit with kaleses (spelling) virus to a snake, or would there be a reaction?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

I know of someone who fed a rabbit with mixo to his snake. Had no ill effect. I doubt if calicivirus would hurt a snake. Could be wrong - have been MANY times before...


----------



## chickenman (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey all I’ve been reading this for a while now and decided to comment once more.

First of all people complaining about how dogs kill more than cats and why aren’t they getting mentioned, well the thread is about cats so people would be focusing on cats not dogs.

Secondly intelligence, how does intelligence set different animals (and humans) apart, if a person has a mental disability of some type that would lower its intelligence does that make him/her non human? No.

With feeding skinks or other reptiles to other reptiles I would do it if there wasn’t the fact of them costing quite a bit and I’m not sure about laws that apply to feeding reptiles to things.

And with cats not killing for fun, what is there that says they don’t we go hunting for fun what stops cats from doing the same. And a cats got to have something to do.

Hmmm there was something else I was going to say but I forgot. meh I will think of it later.

In conclusion I would definitely feed a cat (or a dog) to a snake if I had the opportunity as I said before, if it was killed humanly and does not cause the snake any harm.

Well thanks for listening peoples  (hope I didn’t offend any one)


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Seriously though, rape is not the only problem, what do people have against rapists? There is also murderers, theives etc, why should we do anything about rapists?


hit the nail on the head with that one


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> ...ǝʞɐus ɐ oʇ ɯıɥ buıpǝǝɟ ɹǝʌǝ ǝuıbɐɯı ʇ,up1noɔ ı .ʎoq ǝ1ʇʇı1 1nɟıʇnɐǝq ɐ sı ǝɥ .sʇuǝıʇɐd ,sǝʌıʍ ʎɯ ɟo ǝuo ʎq uǝʇʇıʞ 1ɐɹǝɟ ɐ uǝʌıb sɐʍ ı


 

I was going to say that :shock:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

(; buıdʎʇ sɐʍ ı uǝɥʍ uʍop ǝpısdn pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ pɐɥ puɐ ʇıq ɐ buıʞuıɹp uǝǝq


----------



## Midol (Jul 7, 2007)

Just how would you guys kill a kitten humanely and ensure it's upbringing is perfectly legal (raising cats in 'tubs' like rats would land you with a huge fine).


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

***?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

Midol said:


> Just how would you guys kill a kitten humanely and ensure it's upbringing is perfectly legal (raising cats in 'tubs' like rats would land you with a huge fine).


 

CO2 

erm not that any of my herps like kittens.


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

why are people so defensive about cats......**** cats!


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

trouser snake... your awesome! funny stuff


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

ʍʍʍooooǝǝǝɯ - ʇssd ʇssd .. uoos ʎ1ɟ oʇ buıʇɹɐʇs ɹnɟ ǝɯos ǝǝs uɐɔ ı


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

xrushx said:


> trouser snake... your awesome! funny stuff


 

Hey!! , cats are people too , apparently!!


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2007)

Midol said:


> Just how would you guys kill a kitten humanely and ensure it's upbringing is perfectly legal (raising cats in 'tubs' like rats would land you with a huge fine).



I don't think anyone has suggested farming them for food, why would you when I'm sure rabbits, being rodents, breed much faster anyway.


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

i think all the serious people had to go lay down.... have a nap


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 7, 2007)

I can't believe this stupid thread is still allowed to go on...and on... Moderators, where are you, any of you, even Greebo?

J.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

Meow.


----------



## Recharge (Jul 7, 2007)

Midol said:


> Intelligence is what sets animals apart.



pigs are WAY more intelligent than both cats and dogs, yet people have no problem with them being eaten and what not... (yes, it's true, many studies have been carried out on the subject)

Pythoninfinite, why exactly shouldn't this thread continue? 
it's quite a valid argument, every one is behaving, there's no reason to close it.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2007)

G'day guys,

I was halfway through typing a post, correcting mistakes and myths that people have made in this thread. It was growing to be quite a large post, so I scrapped it and decided I wouldsummarise a few things.

1 - People do not feed knobtail geckoes/blue tongues etc to our animals because they are native, they are protected, they do not cause any unnatural destruction to wildlife populations, they are expensive, they offer no benefits over rodent/mammalian prey, and finally - it's illegal!

2 - To those people trying to downplay the negative effects of feral cats in Australia, please take the time to research some facts, rather than relying on presumptions and emotion. It is estimated that two and seven BILLION native animals are killed each year by feral cats, and that is a very conservative estimate. Also, that estimate is just feral cats, it doesn't include the moggy down the road with the bell around its neck and the naive owners who swear their cat doesn't hunt. ALL cats hunt, regardless of age/size/breed/training, it is instinct. They are, if I remember correctly, the second biggest killer of native wildlife outside of habitat destruction. 


Some links - 

http://www.feralcat.com/sarah1.html

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/articles/facade/


There was also a paper by Hal Cogger that was really informative, but I can't seem to find it.

Sorry if I come across as harsh in this post, it isn't my intention, however this subject is something I am passionate about, as should anyone who has an interest in native wildlife. The best thing for Aussie animals at this point (besides totally bannings feral animals as pets), is a permit system for cats and dogs, the removal of them from pet shops, and a law brought in to make the possession of undesexed cats/dogs illegal, outside of a few (read - very few!) registered breeders. This, coupled with more biological control research into feral animals, would be the biggest turning point for wildlife populations.

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> I was halfway through typing a post, correcting mistakes and myths that people have made in this thread. It was growing to be quite a large post, so I scrapped it and decided I wouldsummarise a few things.
> 
> ...


 
wot he said.


erm and CO2


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> I was halfway through typing a post, correcting mistakes and myths that people have made in this thread. It was growing to be quite a large post, so I scrapped it and decided I wouldsummarise a few things.
> 
> ...


 
here here jonno! 

like i said.... **** cats


----------



## xrushx (Jul 7, 2007)

everyone grab yur biggest pythons... its cat huntin season


----------



## Elfir (Jul 7, 2007)

i love cats or am i thinking of something else


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

Elfir said:


> i love cats or am i thinking of something else


 

cats = charlie the unicorn.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> 2 - To those people trying to downplay the negative effects of feral cats in Australia, please take the time to research some facts, rather than relying on presumptions and emotion. It is estimated that two and seven BILLION native animals are killed each year by feral cats, and that is a very conservative estimate. Also, that estimate is just feral cats, it doesn't include the moggy down the road with the bell around its neck and the naive owners who swear their cat doesn't hunt. ALL cats hunt, regardless of age/size/breed/training, it is instinct. They are, if I remember correctly, the second biggest killer of native wildlife outside of habitat destruction.



No one was downplaying the negative effects of _feral_ cats in Australia.


----------



## Midol (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> I was halfway through typing a post, correcting mistakes and myths that people have made in this thread. It was growing to be quite a large post, so I scrapped it and decided I wouldsummarise a few things.
> 
> ...



You'd feed your snake feral animals? Not knowing what diseases they have picked up?

QLD is making it illegal to own desexed dogs/cats unless you are a showie. People who take the time to show are responsible, dedicated owners who do NOT want their animals out wandering.

Kangaroos are native, if we never culled them they'd cause huge amounts of damage and overrun the country.


----------



## chickenman (Jul 7, 2007)

lol charlie the unicorn


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2007)

G'day thenothing,

It depends on what you consider "feral". Of course there is the definition in the dictionary, but I prefer to define it as being outside. 

G'day Midol,

No, I don't feed my snakes feral animals, as I have no need or access to do that. 

One thing you will notice in my post, is that I provided links to credible sites that substantiated the comments I made - I'd love to see the same with regards to your kangaroo comments.

Cheers,

Jonno


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 7, 2007)

Midol said:


> People who take the time to show are responsible, dedicated owners who do NOT want their animals out wandering.




Where do you get this information from??? Sadly you are wrong! I know *showies* that have $1000+ animals that let them wander!! There are responsible pet owners out there, but showies as you call them don't always fall into this category.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

chickenman said:


> lol charlie the unicorn


 

We going to cannnnndy mountain charrrrlie


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 7, 2007)

PS - this thread is as exciting as raking your face through razor wire


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day thenothing,
> 
> It depends on what you consider "feral". Of course there is the definition in the dictionary, but I prefer to define it as being outside.



No offense, but that's ridiculous. If we're outside, are we feral? what about cows? is a cow feral if it's outside? or does the term 'feral' only apply to cats?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

I know a few people I would regard as being feral. I sometimes think it would be a good idea to deny them the right to procreate. 

..ʎzzıp ǝɯ buıʞɐɯ sı buıpɐǝɹ sıɥʇ 11ɐ


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I know a few people I would regard as being feral. I sometimes think it would be a good idea to deny them the right to procreate.



:lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

..ʎzzıp ǝɯ buıʞɐɯ sı buıpɐǝɹ sıɥʇ 11ɐ[/quote said:


> :lol:


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd still like someone to answer me this:

What makes a kitten or puppy any cuter than the lizards, bilbys, koalas, possums, wallabys, etc. that snakes eat in the wild?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2007)

G'day thenothing,

You need to look at the situation from a number of different angles. Firstly, any animal that isn't native to Australia, and is out of a persons control (i.e. outside), should be considered feral. I can not for the life of me fathom why someone who cares so much for their cat, let it wander around in this world full of danger - if they really cared for them, they'd be responsible and keep them inside!

Back to the "different angles" comment. Whilst the situation with cattle is not a preferable one, it does have its positives. Economically, grazing land can have significant rewards for Australia. Feral cats don't, in fact it's the opposite and they cost us money. If someone could create a secret formula that would replace the need for grazing cattle in Australia, I would be all for it, however that isn't going to happen, and I need to eat meat at night and have milk on my Weet-Bix in the morning, and a lot less animals die as a result of grazing (I said grazing, not land clearing!). 

In short, there are positives of having cattle in Australia, there are no positives to having cats.

Where's Sdaji?

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 7, 2007)

....


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 7, 2007)

Pythoninfinite, why exactly shouldn't this thread continue? 
it's quite a valid argument, every one is behaving, there's no reason to close it.
__________________

OK... this is a discussion about nothing... you either feed (hopefully) dead cats to any snake you may have that will eat them, or you don't... Discussions about the relative merits of pigs, dogs or any other animal are off-topic and irrelevant, as are statistics about the damage that cats, feral or otherwise, may do to our native animal populations.

The original question was basically "do people feed cats to snakes?" And the answer is: yes, sometimes, and in some circumstances, they do, if the snake will eat them, and the keeper has access to them. I once kept Boa constrictors when I was working for the WA Museum in Perth, and on a couple of occasions when I had access to dead cats (I once killed one accidentally in my car), I fed them to these snakes.

Now - I haven't bothered to go thru all 144 (atm) posts on this thread tonight, but I wonder how many others have actual experience of feeding cats to snakes, and can therefore answer the question originally posed? Of couse it isn't something I would make a habit of unless I had access to numbers of dead cats, and none of the cats so used were killed with the intention of using them as snake food. It was just a matter of the dead cat (or any suitable animal for that matter) being in the right place at the right time. As far as the snake is concerned, a food item is a food item.

If I was the sort of person to have a cat as a pet (I don't dislike cats by the way, but I don't think they belong in our environment) and it died, I probably wouldn't feed it to a snake - even I have a few sentimental bones in my body...

As I said, I just think the thread has gone off-topic, and the moderators should either pull it back on-topic, or close it.

Jamie.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2007)

Rennie said:


> I'd still like someone to answer me this:
> 
> What makes a kitten or puppy any cuter than the lizards, bilbys, koalas, possums, wallabys, etc. that snakes eat in the wild?


 

Simple answer - public perception. The same reasons snakes are loathed. We were doing a show today at Mudgereeba on the Gold Coast, and one lady refused to come near our harmless Carpet Python. Her reason "Because it's a snake!". She didn't know exactly what she was scared of, it was just hard wired that snakes = bad, and that's that. She eventually came around and had a cuddle with him once she realised that there was no reason to fear them, and was actually embarresed at how she had acted.

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## Hetty (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day thenothing,
> 
> You need to look at the situation from a number of different angles. Firstly, any animal that isn't native to Australia, and is out of a persons control (i.e. outside), should be considered feral. I can not for the life of me fathom why someone who cares so much for their cat, let it wander around in this world full of danger - if they really cared for them, they'd be responsible and keep them inside!
> 
> ...



I'm not debating whether or not there are positives to having cats in Australia, I personally believe they should have never been introduced, just like foxes and cane toads. However, a domesticated cat outside is simply not feral. A feral cat lives and breeds entirely 'in the wild'. That is the definition of a feral cat.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 7, 2007)

I had a pedigree Ragdoll cat a few years ago, and I made her live indoors 24/7. I hate the fact that cats kill. I've also got a moggy who lives at my Dad's place, and she kills the occasional field mouse and the odd gecko or bird too. If it were legal for me to humanely kill _her_ I probably would, I'd really like to get rid of her to be honest.

Dogs can be real killing machines too, though it's not particularly common. My partner's Siberian Husky will kill anything he has the opportunity to - pidgeons, possums, other birds and small mammals etc. In fact he even killed a neighbour's pet cat once. I hate it, but what can you do? Lock him inside 24/7? Make him wear a bell? :shock:

Actually I'm serious about that question, what _can _you do to stop a dog from killing things? :|


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Pythoninfinite, why exactly shouldn't this thread continue?
> it's quite a valid argument, every one is behaving, there's no reason to close it.
> __________________
> 
> ...



Maybe a poll would more succintly answer the question at hand


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 7, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I had a pedigree Ragdoll cat a few years ago, and I made her live indoors 24/7. I hate the fact that cats kill. I've also got a moggy who lives at my Dad's place, and she kills the occasional field mouse and the odd gecko or bird too. If it were legal for me to humanely kill _her_ I probably would, I'd really like to get rid of her to be honest.
> 
> Dogs can be real killing machines too, though it's not particularly common. My partner's Siberian Husky will kill anything he has the opportunity to - pidgeons, possums, other birds and small mammals etc. In fact he even killed a neighbour's pet cat once. I hate it, but what can you do? Lock him inside 24/7? Make him wear a bell? :shock:
> 
> Actually I'm serious about that question, what _can _you do to stop a dog from killing things? :|



Bottom line is its your dog your responsibilty.Its a cop out saying "but what can you do?" If locking him inside 24/7 is what it takes then thats what you should do.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2007)

thenothing,

You're right - by correct definition, domestic cats that are neglected are not feral. Fortunately however, a lot of us don't realise they're not feral until after they've been euthanised.

Miss B - If you're serious about wanting to legally dispose of the moggy, I can help you out (humanely and legally!). 

Dogs, opposed to cats, are totally trainable in most scenarios. A mate of ours from SA is an absolutely incredibe dog trainer, and dogs are far more obedient than cats. Locking them in secure compounds is a viable option, too.

Cheers,

Jonno


----------



## Miss B (Jul 7, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Bottom line is its *your dog your responsibilty*.Its a cop out saying "but what can you do?" If locking him inside 24/7 is what it takes then thats what you should do.


 
No, it's not my dog. If you read my post you'd see that I said the dog belongs to my partner.

And locking a fully-grown Siberian Husky inside the house 24/7 is not a viable option. Sending the dog insane with boredom (and possibly destroying the house in the process) over a couple of pidgeons and the odd possum, that does not make sense to me. As far as the neighbour's cat is concerned; well, their cat came into my partner's yard. If they can't contain their cat, that's their problem. I'm sure their cat killed plenty of native wildlife; so really, the dog was doing nature a favour by killing the cat.

Anyway I was actually asking a serious question, about whether there is any way to reduce the likelihood of him actually catching and killing things. Would a bell work? I know cats can learn to walk so that the bell does not make any noise, but dogs aren't as nimble as cats.

Another thing... are possums protected in QLD? I mean, the dog is killing possums every now and again, can my partner get in trouble for that?

Jonno, as far as the cat is concerned, you can do that?? How does that work? I have tried rehoming the moggy but no luck. Can't even give the damn thing away :?


----------



## bundy (Jul 7, 2007)

feeding cats to snakes is cool. cats are evil and destroy every living creature small enough to be a little toy!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2007)

G'day Miss B,

I have a C02 gas chamber here that I use specifically for euthanising feral cats that are caught in cat traps by friends and myself. It is 100% legal, the cats simply go to sleep and never wake up. If you're serious about disposing of the cat, I am only too happy to help. 


Cheers

Jonno


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm sure it's up to you - if you take your cat to the vet and tell them you want it put down, they will do it for you. People do that with unwanted animals all the time, it's not illegal to have an unwanted animal euthanased.

Jamie.


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2007)

Miss B said:


> No, it's not my dog. If you read my post you'd see that I said the dog belongs to my partner.
> 
> And locking a fully-grown Siberian Husky inside the house 24/7 is not a viable option. Sending the dog insane with boredom (and possibly destroying the house in the process) over a couple of pidgeons and the odd possum, that does not make sense to me. As far as the neighbour's cat is concerned; well, their cat came into my partner's yard. If they can't contain their cat, that's their problem. I'm sure their cat killed plenty of native wildlife; so really, the dog was doing nature a favour by killing the cat.
> 
> ...



Actually, I know someone who's staffy's injured a cat that came into their yard. The dog owners were responsible for the vet bill, it cost them $800 and the cat was eventually put down anyway.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 7, 2007)

Rennie said:


> Actually, I know someone who's staffy's injured a cat that came into their yard. The dog owners were responsible for the vet bill, it cost them $800 and the cat was eventually put down anyway.


 
That is ridiculous. Sometimes the law is completely devoid of common sense, like the armed robber who injures himself (tripping on a hose left strewn around the backyard) and sues the owner of the home he was attempting to burgle (and he won!!). Sooooo stupid :x

Anyhow this was a long time ago, before I even met my partner, so I don't know the finer details. All I know is; cat came into yard, dog killed cat. If my moggy went into someone's yard and was killed by their dog, I'd think 'fair enough'. Cat shouldn't really have been roaming anyway.

Jonno; I am going to make one last-ditch attempt to rehome puss. If I can't; I may very well take you up on your offer! I'll let you know. Cheers.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 7, 2007)

And if you take up Jonno's offer of a CO2 sleeping pill - you'll be able to offer the carcase to someone with a big coastal or scrubby - and that will justify the length of this thread...lol

Jamie.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 7, 2007)

Pythoninfinite said:


> And if you take up Jonno's offer of a CO2 sleeping pill - you'll be able to offer the carcase to someone with a big coastal or scrubby - and that will justify the length of this thread...lol
> 
> Jamie.


 
LOL good point :shock:


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 7, 2007)

Hope you didn't think it was in bad taste...:shock


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2007)

*They call it muchnowa — the "face scratcher." In the eastern part of the north Indian state of Uttar Pradesh, a mysterious flying object has supposedly attacked more than 100 sleeping villagers. They see a flashing light, feel an electric shock and a hard object, and emerge with scratched faces and limbs.*

*At least seven unexplained deaths have been attributed to the muchnowa, and the result has been mass hysteria — a panic that has yielded more deaths. The police killed one man when a mob stormed the station demanding protection. Another man killed his mother — ostensibly accidentally — while shooting at the mysterious light.*

*Theories about the cause abound, and the news media has reported each new one with delight. It may be an extraterrestrial being, or simply disoriented migratory birds or bats. Some blame genetically engineered insects from Pakistan; others, laser-equipped terrorists. The Indian Institute of Technology tried injecting science into the less-than-reasoned debate, saying the phenomenon is a rare form of lightning, but to little avail.*

*This is not the first such mass delusion to seize India. Last year, a "monkey man" — reputed to be half man, half monkey — terrorized Delhi residents. Six years ago, Uttar Pradesh was gripped by fear of the manai, or man-creature, which was said to be stealing babies. In the resulting hysteria, 40 people were lynched. The manai, upon investigation, turned out to be a pack of wolves dislodged from their habitat by deforestation.*

*Uttar Pradesh is one of India's poorest, least developed states. Perhaps rumors spread more quickly among the uneducated; perhaps the muchnowa furor is simply displaced anxiety about the state's failure to protect the welfare of its citizens.*

*Whatever it is, it has left its mark.*

And you think cats have probs.....


----------



## Miss B (Jul 7, 2007)

pythoninfinite said:


> Hope you didn't think it was in bad taste...:shock


 
No mate, not at all! Hehe.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey - I LIKE that...

Fits in nicely with the debate here lol

J.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 7, 2007)

SSSSHHHHH.................he's listening to you................


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 7, 2007)

dammit, stop all this upside down writing immediately, its making my head sore!


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 8, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day thenothing,
> 
> You need to look at the situation from a number of different angles. Firstly, any animal that isn't native to Australia, and is out of a persons control (i.e. outside), should be considered feral. I can not for the life of me fathom why someone who cares so much for their cat, let it wander around in this world full of danger - if they really cared for them, they'd be responsible and keep them inside!
> 
> ...




Hi Jonno,

I'm here. I hadn't checked this thread until just now. As usual with cat threads, it's the rational people trying to reason with the irrational cat lovers, which is impossible, which is why I now avoid these threads.

Cats are bad. I'm not even going to bother backing that statement up as it isn't necessary. People say things like "There are worse things than cats, so we shouldn't worry about them", which as was pointed out, is as absurd as saying "There are worse things than rape, it shouldn't be a crime".

The other argument is that because humans brought cats here, it's our fault, not theirs, and we should leave them alone and let them do their thing (wipe out countless animals, etc). Well, it's not the countless native animals' fault that the cats are here either and we have a responsibility to them. Saying that because something is our fault and the solution is to punish ourselves, rather than solve the problem is utter idiocy, but you get it a lot from the cat lovers. In any case, it is our duty to make sure we don't make things worse, so there is no excuse to let your cat outside.

...of course, this is all utterly irrelevant to the purpose of the thread...

Is it okay to feed a cat to a snake? Duh. I don't recall god or any other divine entity declaring which animals were higher than others. I have spent my whole life studying biology, but I can't recall ever coming across the characteristics which animals must posess to make them ethically okay to be eaten. Some people love cats, true. Some people love rats, some people love pigs, some people love cockroaches and keep them as pets. Most people hate snakes, many people eat snakes, that's fine too, as long as they aren't wiping the species out or being cruel. Does it bother me when people eat snakes? Yes, I must admit it does, but that's my problem, I must accept that and not try to impose my irrational feelings upon others. If people are cruel or kill endangered animals, I will likely have something to say about it.

To Hindus, cows are sacred. To many people, killing a cow is as bad or worse than killing a person. There was talk of India going to war over the issue of the slaughter of the cows with that whole mad cow disease thing a few years ago... that shows how emotional and irrational people can get over this issue.

An animal doesn't understand whether it is being raised for food or to be a pet. If I told my cockroaches every day that they were going to be loved forever, I don't think they'd feel any worse when my lizards ate them. I don't think it would make them feel any better if I spent every day telling them that their lives were going to be cut short at some stage. If people want to have their irrational feelings and avoid using 'pet raised' animals to feed their snakes, that's their business, but they shouldn't impose that type of nonsense on anyone else or try to make them feel guilty about it.

I spent about two years working full time with grasshoppers, and during that time I became very fond of them. I found it extremely distressing when people fed grasshoppers to their lizards and frogs, I would not use them for my own animals, but I also would not allow myself to make anyone else feel guilty because of my own feelings on the issue - that was my problem and no one else's. In the same way, people who love any other type of animal need to understand that if others are not acting in an unethical way, they should be allowed to go about their business.

Unless someone wants to invite god to my house and have him give me a list of animals which can and can't be given to snakes, I won't take anyone seriously if they have a problem with someone else feeding a humanely killed, legally obtained and killed, non-threatened animal for food.

Incidentally, cats are absolutely delicious!  (Yeah, I know, if I'd actually managed to convince anyone to change their mind, I've just undone it! :lol: We chose our side; rational or emotional, and rarely does anyone change)


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jul 8, 2007)

what if you dont beleive in god? who will you invite with the list?


----------



## Stealth_Raptor (Jul 8, 2007)

I know this is off-topic... Technically... if you don't want cats to leave the yard... tie them up! We do the same thing to dogs. The alternative is make a 8-feet fence with no ability to climb it by keeping everything cluster-free. Seriously... it works. However there are too many cat owners that consider this cruel, yet they don't mind their dogs recieving that treatment? Stupid. I consider myself a responsible cat owner, my cat always stay indoor, and if she ever wanders outside -- it will be on a leash tied to something or I would make sure my fence is unclimbable. Period. So the pro-cat people should not have a problem with this method, and the anti-cat people should not be detesting and saying that is virtually impossible to control them outside.

Anyway, going back on topic,, I know of a guy out in a ranch somewhere that would feed all kind of things to his snakes, dogs, cats, lizards and a billion other pets. I am pretty sure he would not blink an eye about feeding a dog or cat to a snake or monitor.


----------



## Bakes (Jul 8, 2007)

Good post Sdaji. I was thinking of doing a big post as well along the same lines (but not so well put), but having delt with cat lovers before, it just wasn't worth it, its like teaching a pig to sing, it wastes your time and upsets the pig. Nothing anybody can say will make them believe that cats are bad.

I have a film clip of me missing a feral cat while I was out pig hunting.....man that still upsets me.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 8, 2007)

This is incredible
We managed to go through 13 pages of cat topic with out insulting each other.

This is big day for APS


----------



## Aslan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Slatey *- You must be so proud - like watching your child's first day at school...the members are a big boy now


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 8, 2007)

it can't last, it would not be right!.
cheers.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 8, 2007)

Aslan said:


> *Slatey *- You must be so proud - like watching your child's first day at school...the members are a big boy now



Yes you are right. I am so happy about it. 
This is what I stand for all along. 
There is no need to insult another member because he have different opinion.
There is always way to present your argument with out to be rude and unpleasant.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 8, 2007)

*Elfir said*


> i love cats or am i thinking of something else


i cant believe in 13 pages this was the only comment made that might have ribald undertones.
Whats the matter people..??


----------



## Recharge (Jul 8, 2007)

it's called "trying to have an adult conversation" you might want to try it sometime


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't know if this has already been said, but if the rspca sold the cats 'they put to sleep" as snake food ,then maybe it would encourage those people to desex their animal rather then letting it have kitttens and then dumping them somewhere. Jmo.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 8, 2007)

> it's called "trying to have an adult conversation" you might want to try it sometime


lol, sorry mate, i wouldnt want to detract from all your valuable contributions to this thread.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 8, 2007)

I got to page 5 or 6 and had to stop reading to reply to this. 



sxc_celly said:


> Let me ask you people this. Would you feed central blue tongues and pygmy bearded dragons, and knobtail geckos to your snake? Didnt think so. Just because some sickos out there eat cats and dogs.. doesnt mean we have to, nor our snakes. No true blue aussie would. So honestly get your minds out the gutter please people, cats are friends/pets, not food.



Yes absolutley. If it was an economically viable ie. cheaper than rats and mice for my collection, and it was legal (which it isn't because they are all protected species) I would. But it is not so i don't.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 8, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I don't know if this has already been said, but if the rspca sold the cats 'they put to sleep" as snake food ,then maybe it would encourage those people to desex their animal rather then letting it have kitttens and then dumping them somewhere. Jmo.



That would be good if it would work but it never could, we dont know if the cats were diseased before and they would have to change the method of killing them, the chemicals they inject would affect the snake wouldnt it? (wait do they inject or gas them?)


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 8, 2007)

injection


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 8, 2007)

G'day guys,

Is it me, or is it awfully quiet in here?

Cheers


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 8, 2007)

... ʎzzıp 1ǝǝɟ ǝɯ ǝpɐɯ - ʎuunɟ 11ɐ ʇuǝʍ ʇxǝʇ ʎɯ uǝɥʍ buıʇsod pǝddoʇs ı


----------



## FrogLegs (Jul 8, 2007)

cat taste alot like rabbit. skin the cat and gut it.... then boil it till it is tender then bbq it and baste it with smokey bbq sauce.... mmmm yummmy.


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 8, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Is it me, or is it awfully quiet in here?
> 
> Cheers


 
Don't worry. It's just the calm before the storm...:evil:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 8, 2007)

> cat taste alot like rabbit. skin the cat and gut it.... then boil it till it is tender then bbq it and baste it with smokey bbq sauce.... mmmm yummmy.


You are right, as a matter of fact, once the head , tail and feet are removed from the skinned carcase the two bodies are almost identical.
A good way to tell is the rabbit has a round rib, where as the cat has a flat rib.
Either way, both yum yum yummy.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 8, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I had a pedigree Ragdoll cat a few years ago, and I made her live indoors 24/7. I hate the fact that cats kill. I've also got a moggy who lives at my Dad's place, and she kills the occasional field mouse and the odd gecko or bird too. If it were legal for me to humanely kill _her_ I probably would, I'd really like to get rid of her to be honest.
> 
> Dogs can be real killing machines too, though it's not particularly common. My partner's Siberian Husky will kill anything he has the opportunity to - pidgeons, possums, other birds and small mammals etc. In fact he even killed a neighbour's pet cat once. I hate it, but what can you do? Lock him inside 24/7? Make him wear a bell? :shock:
> 
> Actually I'm serious about that question, what _can _you do to stop a dog from killing things? :|


 
not being mean 
but you get the dog put down

once it has killed and had fresh blood if it were mine no matter how much i love it if it killed ANYTHING i would simply walk out the back with tears in my eyes and put it down quick and painless 

as i wouldnt be able to trust it around any other animal let alone a small child 

my opinion anyways

also in regards to cats as im getting tired reading every page
if it is as it has been pointed out a "feral" cat i see no harm in getting rid of it 
if it is a pet and you know the owners give them a warning if its on your property again you will put it down
in the past 2 weeks i have put down 4 cats alone yes i was legally allowed to before anyone starts

i love cats since i was 1 year old ive had a pet cat lol no its not still alive but ive always had a cat around me all my life so dont htink im some cat hater

all of this is my own opinion


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> ... ʎzzıp 1ǝǝɟ ǝɯ ǝpɐɯ - ʎuunɟ 11ɐ ʇuǝʍ ʇxǝʇ ʎɯ uǝɥʍ buıʇsod pǝddoʇs ı


 

yes.:shock:


----------



## Duke (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted. I didn't read past page 2 lol.

I know bunnies make good meals:
[video=youtube;IbATobeNkzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbATobeNkzA[/video]


----------



## sxc_celly (Jul 8, 2007)

jeramie85 there is something seriously wrong with your logic. Im getting really disappointed with alot of members on this site and their so called "morals". If your dog killed an animal, you'd kill it? What the hell, honestly? You cant love it too much. Does it depend on the actual animal it killed or does it depend on whether your in a good mood that day? Seriously get real. A frog or lizard is different to a small child. You will find majority of dogs will kill anything guinea pig size and smaller, its in their nature. A small 9inch high cat or a guinea pig is a little different to a 2ft child. They are accustomed to people. Of course if they see a strange animal in their yard, most dogs would chase it down, they are not accustomed to it, its a game to them, and most small animals look like the toys WE give them. Half of the breeds out there today have it trained in them to hunt down animals - gee whos doing is that - eg, fox hunting, police dogs, jack russells catching mice.rats and many more. Youve put down 4 cats in the last 2 wks? Thats just sick, do you get happiness out of it or something? Go and tell little 5yr old Mary next door that you shot her beloved cat. Would you shoot a python if it ate a domesticated pet? - Didnt think so. Honestly if thats your logic, dont ever buy a dog or cat, EVER, thats just sick...


----------



## cma_369 (Jul 8, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Let me ask you people this. Would you feed central blue tongues and pygmy bearded dragons, and knobtail geckos to your snake? Didnt think so. Just because some sickos out there eat cats and dogs.. doesnt mean we have to, nor our snakes. No true blue aussie would. So honestly get your minds out the gutter please people, cats are friends/pets, not food.


Well i would actually feed them to me animals if they were cheap enough too. Aslong as its bread for the purpose of food (and im not attached to the thing) i would. Same goes for a cat....if they're bred for that purpose (and frozen, couldnt stand to put anything to death except 4 feral animals..) then what the heck.

The only thing i couldnt stand to feed to an animal is a dog (or human) (except then lil yip yip dogs...) cause we all know dogs rule plus MOST dog puppies tend to be a little big to feed to most snakes.....but give me a frozen yip yip dog and i would:evil:


----------



## hornet (Jul 8, 2007)

i'm with jeramie85, if the dog is that inclined to kill a child could be next, also i have no probs with people feeding cats to their snakes, they are in introduced pest, as long as they are not someones pet and killed humanely its all fine


----------



## Rennie (Jul 8, 2007)

I hate to say it, but I agree with sxc_celly there. We have small dogs which kill mice (encouraged) often and the occasional rat or bird. I wouldn't put them down for it, I just wouldn't leave them unattended with a small child. But then again I wouldn't leave a small child unattended with any dog I don't think, or cat, snake, rat, etc either for that matter.


----------



## hornet (Jul 8, 2007)

that guys cat wasnt juts killing mice, it was killing all sorts of things and it killed the next dorr neighbours cat, a small child is about the same size


----------



## sxc_celly (Jul 8, 2007)

Spot on Rennie!! Thank You. Small children should NEVER be unsupervised with any animal, dog, snake or guinea pig! Theres a BIG difference between a cat and a child. I think most dogs can tell the difference between them, otherwise theyd be obeying cats, and playing fetch with cats instead of your toddler. Cats hiss, scream, and play chase, kiddies dont, huge difference. Shouldnt be unsupervised anyway!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 8, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> jeramie85 there is something seriously wrong with your logic. Im getting really disappointed with alot of members on this site and their so called "morals". If your dog killed an animal, you'd kill it? What the hell, honestly? You cant love it too much. Does it depend on the actual animal it killed or does it depend on whether your in a good mood that day? Seriously get real. A frog or lizard is different to a small child. You will find majority of dogs will kill anything guinea pig size and smaller, its in their nature. A small 9inch high cat or a guinea pig is a little different to a 2ft child. They are accustomed to people. Of course if they see a strange animal in their yard, most dogs would chase it down, they are not accustomed to it, its a game to them, and most small animals look like the toys WE give them. Half of the breeds out there today have it trained in them to hunt down animals - gee whos doing is that - eg, fox hunting, police dogs, jack russells catching mice.rats and many more. Youve put down 4 cats in the last 2 wks? Thats just sick, do you get happiness out of it or something? Go and tell little 5yr old Mary next door that you shot her beloved cat. Would you shoot a python if it ate a domesticated pet? - Didnt think so. Honestly if thats your logic, dont ever buy a dog or cat, EVER, thats just sick...


 

G'day sxc_celly,

I am not one to descend into Internet arguments, but I was just wondering whether you have actually read any posts that have been made in this thread? Nearly every point you have used in your post has already been rebutted by both myself and Sdaji. If my love for the wellbeing of native wildlife outweighs that of the wellbeing for introduced animals, than I am glad that my "morals" disappoint yourself and others.

Cheers,

Jonno


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 8, 2007)

Some further information -

Part 1 [video=youtube;bd8wB0SjI3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8wB0SjI3c[/video]
Part 2 [video=youtube;QK16dr34eIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK16dr34eIw[/video]
Part 3 [video=youtube;wISzYNfVisY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wISzYNfVisY[/video]
Part 4 [video=youtube;zqK0E9YtkZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqK0E9YtkZg[/video]
Part 5 [video=youtube;3eIjKg4Wox8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eIjKg4Wox8[/video]
Part 6 [video=youtube;F_B0CLDPwBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_B0CLDPwBo[/video]

Pay particular attention around the four minute mark of part four.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 8, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Spot on Rennie!! Thank You. Small children should NEVER be unsupervised with any animal, dog, snake or guinea pig! Theres a BIG difference between a cat and a child. I think most dogs can tell the difference between them, otherwise theyd be obeying cats, and playing fetch with cats instead of your toddler. Cats hiss, scream, and play chase, kiddies dont, huge difference. Shouldnt be unsupervised anyway!


Do you know what you're talking about, what the hell? Honestly no, i didn't think so and i'm very disappointed. Seriously get real thats just sick


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 8, 2007)

So, how about that little old lady that was killed by her beloved rescue dogs recently...

Pity she wasn't a child, she might have been supervised then.

I love this thread


----------



## cement (Jul 8, 2007)

Hullo everyone, just got my comp back from the hospital and what a top thread to come back to.
My neighbours cats have killed sugar gliders, baby possums, my kids dwarf rabbits, bluey's and top notch pigeons and rosellas here in my backyard. I love my native wildlife and my kids pets, and these cats just keep killing them. Their owners don't know because they leave them in my yard for me and my kids to find.
YES, as soon as my pythons are of a good size i am going to feed them all a cat!!
I can't wait actually, Aussie justice will prevail. I hate cats, i had two as pets when i was a kid and watched how they hunted and killed and played with half dead animals for half an hour or more, and they were well fed cats, not looking for food.
So if you love your cat good for you, i respect that, but don't let it come in my yard.


----------



## xrushx (Jul 9, 2007)

cement said:


> Hullo everyone, just got my comp back from the hospital and what a top thread to come back to.
> My neighbours cats have killed sugar gliders, baby possums, my kids dwarf rabbits, bluey's and top notch pigeons and rosellas here in my backyard. I love my native wildlife and my kids pets, and these cats just keep killing them. Their owners don't know because they leave them in my yard for me and my kids to find.
> YES, as soon as my pythons are of a good size i am going to feed them all a cat!!
> I can't wait actually, Aussie justice will prevail. I hate cats, i had two as pets when i was a kid and watched how they hunted and killed and played with half dead animals for half an hour or more, and they were well fed cats, not looking for food.
> So if you love your cat good for you, i respect that, but don't let it come in my yard.


 
damn straight!!!


----------



## hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Thats just sick, do you get happiness out of it or something? Go and tell little 5yr old Mary next door that you shot her beloved cat.



why would we tell someone we shot their cat? we would get in trouble, just take it down to the bush and let the foxes take care of it :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 9, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Some further information -
> 
> Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8wB0SjI3c
> Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK16dr34eIw
> ...



I saw this doco on animal planet the other week. Was a really good show. 

Celly

You should really watch this doco it gives really good unbiased information on what you are arguing.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 9, 2007)

They certainly do sound like pinnacle predators...


----------



## Hickson (Jul 9, 2007)

PhilK said:


> They certainly do sound like pinnacle predators...



I think you mean 'apex' predators......



Hix


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 9, 2007)

considering so many cats/kittens get put down anyway, it seems a terrible waste not to use them as food.
i couldnt personally kill someones pet cat, but if i could buy frozen kittens from a petshop i think they'd be healthy low fat choice of snake food.

if cat owners desexed thier cats and kept them indoors they wouldnt have to worry about people who condiser them part of the food chain.

i'd have more of a problem feeding a cute cuddly bunny to a snake than a cat.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I red this topic from top to bottom.
Hard task.

I am not interested in this topic at all, but must to do this. 
I wish that topic will die. I want to read other things.

This is what mods are up to every day.
Hard job.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 9, 2007)

jeramie85 said:


> not being mean
> but you get the dog put down
> 
> once it has killed and had fresh blood if it were mine no matter how much i love it if it killed ANYTHING i would simply walk out the back with tears in my eyes and put it down quick and painless
> ...


 


hornet said:


> i'm with jeramie85, if the dog is that inclined to kill a child could be next,


 
Lol, sorry, but I don't think so. We're talking about a pedigreed Siberian Husky here who is a much loved member of the family. The thought of euthanising the dog because it killed the odd pidgeon/possum is (in my opinion) absolutely absurd  :x

The dog has never shown any aggression towards people whatsoever. He is not protective of his food (or anything else), and is very obedient. He's not a killing machine, lol, he's just a dog who likes to chase birds - what dog doesn't? Main difference being that he is big and fast enough to actually catch them. 



hornet said:


> that guys cat wasnt juts killing mice, it was killing all sorts of things and it killed the next dorr neighbours cat, a small child is about the same size


 
It killed a couple of pidgeons, a possum, and a cat. And the only 'small child' that could be compared in size to a cat would be a newborn. Would you leave a newborn with a big dog?? I know I wouldn't! I wouldn't leave a toddler unsupervised with _any_ dog, or even a small child for that matter. This argument is getting really ridiculous.

If Kataan is such a vicious killing machine, how come he didn't eat my *tiny* King Charles Cavalier Spaniel puppies when I got them? Seriously guys, think before you post.


----------



## kelly (Jul 9, 2007)

Well done Slateman haha
I _am _interested & can't even bring myself to read it all :lol:


----------



## Recharge (Jul 9, 2007)

yea, but you're a lazy bum ;P hehe

I've read every post, it's an interesting issue, and I simply love to see illogic in action 
even when hard cold facts are dropped here and there, people will simply refuse to believe other than what they choose to believe in, I find it simply amazing


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 9, 2007)

**eats cat**


----------



## hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

i small child crawling would be about the size of a cat


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 9, 2007)

hornet said:


> i small child crawling would be about the size of a cat



Or a mini pig.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 9, 2007)

hornet said:


> i small child crawling would be about the size of a cat


 

eeww I'm not eating a child!!!


sicko


----------



## Miss B (Jul 9, 2007)

hornet said:


> i small child crawling would be about the size of a cat


 
My Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppies fit into the palm of my hand when I brought them home - that's much smaller than your average moggy. Why didn't Kataan kill them?? 

And who says that animals that kill other, smaller animals have a tendency to be aggressive towards people? Cats love to kill mice, birds and other small creatures. Does this mean they love to kill little babies aswell? :shock:

There is some flawed logic in some of the points being raised here. Can I say again please, think before you post. Otherwise you just make yourself look silly.


----------



## kelly (Jul 9, 2007)

This whole thread is silly :lol:
I mean if people want to feed a cat to their snake, there is nothing stopping them.
If you find something wrong with it, just don't do it.

It's *that *easy.
We don't need to get all moral about it.


----------



## hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

lol what happened to the feeding cats to snake bit anyway


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 9, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol what happened to the feeding cats to snake bit anyway


 
That's an _old_ topic now.

We're onto the new topic of eating children. :shock:


----------



## hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

i find children to be very tasteless, the time it takes to bleed, gut and prepare the meat is just not worth it, jmo tho


----------

